# wrapped up in tortillas



## aurette

hello

would you translate *wrapped up in tortillas* (spanish dish, or is it mexican?) by *invelit in tortilla* sau pur si simplu*  cu tortilla? *i came across this in a movie, where a guy says he's eaten female flesh before, wrapped up in tortillas.

thank you


----------



## Mallarme

aurette said:


> hello
> 
> would you translate *wrapped up in tortillas* (spanish dish, or is it mexican?) by *invelit in tortilla* sau pur si simplu*  cu tortilla? *i came across this in a movie, where a guy says he's eaten female flesh before, wrapped up in tortillas.
> 
> thank you



  What appetizing movies you watch! 

I imagine that there is no one right way to translate this since tortillas are probably not an everyday dish in Romania (but maybe I'm wrong) and so there is probably no fixed idiom (yet).  "Învelit în tortilla" seems a more accurate translation because "wrapped up in tortillas" tells you exactly how he arranged the tortilla.  Very often you'll just hear "in a tortilla" which can mean that he folded the tortilla in half and ate it (like a taco) or it can mean he wrapped it up like a burrito.  Because he said "wrapped up in tortillas," he probably meant, specifically, burrito-style. So, you might want to preserve this precision in your translation.  

Poftă mare!


----------



## aurette

Thank you for answering

I also found *înfăşurată în tortilla*
I like this one more than invelita.

and the movie is Frida* *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Just as a cultural data, The tortilla it's mexican not spanish


----------



## aurette

thanks, miguelillo


----------



## Mallarme

aurette said:


> Thank you for answering
> 
> I also found *înfăşurată în tortilla*
> I like this one more than invelita.
> 
> and the movie is Frida* *



Cu mare plăcere 

înfăsurată în tortilla îmi sună bine, şi mie, cel puţin din câte ştiu, care nu este prea mult 

Oh Frida, nu l-am văzut.  Şi cine este tipul care a spus că a mâncat carne de femeie înfăşurată în tortilla? soţul Fridei? Diego Rivera?


----------



## aurette

yap! se pare că ştii deja mai mult decât mine, care am aflat asta după ce am văzut filmul, spre ruşinea mea.  dar când a spus chestia asta era încă soţul lui Lupe


----------



## alitza

Poate ca un mod mai simplu si mai natural de a o spune ar fi " a mancat tortillas cu carne de femeie". E ca si cum ai spune ca a mancat clatite cu carne. N-ai sa auzi niciodata un roman spunand :"carne infasurata in clatite". Sau sunt eu prea pragmatica? 
Si sunt convinsa ca era totusi o metafora. Diego era un artist, o persoana aparte, dar canibal nu cred sa fi fost.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Cred ca ai dreptate Alitza. Nu esti de loc prea pragmatica!  

 robbie


----------

